# August 2003 Forum Stats



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2003)

Forum stats for August are up.  Lot of movement in the numbers this month.  Looks like the summer slumps are ending and traffic is picking up all over the place.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2003)

Comparing MartialTalk to other forums growth over the past month:

New posts 8/1-9/1
1	Kung Fu Mag			13353
*2	MartialTalk			11259*
3	Karateforums.com			9156
4	martialartsplanet.com			8685
5	defend.net			5164
6	BudoSeek			1898
7	ebudo.com			1625


New threads 8/1-9/1
1	Kung Fu Mag			695
2	Karateforums.com			625
3	martialartsplanet.com			621
*4	MartialTalk			573*
5	defend.net			338
6	BudoSeek			181
7	ebudo.com			-832


New members 8/1-9/1
1	martialartsplanet.com			393
2	defend.net			305
3	ebudo.com			215
4	Karateforums.com			165
*5	MartialTalk			143*
6	Kung Fu Mag			113
7	BudoSeek			105



Data transfer logs:
Log size 1.31GB

Report generated on	September 05, 2003 at 04:07:43 PM

Time Period	August 01, 2003, 12:00:36 AM to September 01, 2003, 12:00:50 AM

Total Data Transferred Web 11.94 gigabytes

Total Data Transferred	 19.60 gigabytes

Total Visiting Users	83,824

Average Users per Day	2,619.50


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey!  Let's go for #1!  

I kind of thought that e-budo had slowed up a bit.

BTW - are there any rankings based on total members?  I wonder how we rate.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2003)

We clear out unused accounts periodically, whereas some fora don't. This makes it hard to compare member counts in a meaningful way.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2003)

Because of all the variables, its hard to get a real good ranking comparison.  E-Budo did some housecleaning recently, hense their lower score.  Kung Fu mag recently took a huge leap up due to my changing the way I count membership.  (Used to take the current members #, now I take the user # of the most recent signup)

Total Membership comparison
1	Kung Fu Mag		12,097
2	ebudo.com		9,498
3	defend.net		7,177
4	BudoSeek		2,698
5	Karateforums.com		2,579
*6	MartialTalk		2,353*
7	martialartsplanet.com		2,244

Average Posts Per Member			
*1	MartialTalk		64.32*
2	Karateforums.com		48.53
3	Kung Fu Mag		30.17
4	martialartsplanet.com		29.08
5	ebudo.com		17.20
6	defend.net		10.83
7	BudoSeek		8.94

This was determined by taking the current number of posts on the board and dividing it by the user count.  
Example:
  MartialTalk 151,350 posts / 2,353 users = 64.32 posts per signup.

:asian:


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

And I guess I wasn't thinking of this, but guest posts probably make a difference too - maybe some fora have more of those than others.

By user # of recent signup - is that kind of like the active users?  That seems like a more relevant measure - some of the other boards might have thousands of members, but only a handful post with any regularity.

Either way, I belong to three of the boards listed - here, e-budo, and martial planet - and not to take anything away from the other boards, but they just don't compare.  We have more varied posts, and dare I say we have more fun too!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2003)

Posts by 'guests' are from former members.  When an account is deleted, it sets the post to 'guest' status.

# of signups is the difference between this check and last check on the 'latest signup' user ID.  Its the most stable way to see how a boards membership has grown, since some delete accounts and some don't.

Now, active users...thats also tricky...heh... I'd say we've got an average of 300 core, active users, with another 200-300 that pop in, post a few times, and then resume lurking.  The later group has a lot of casual users, many who are short timers.  The core group is usually very active in a particular forum or 2 and are on here almost daily.

I'll use Kung Fu Forums as an example here:
They have had a total of 12,102 signups to date.
They currently have 5,446 registered members.
They have 3,143 members who have made at least 1 post.

They've currently got 366,192 posts online.
That averages out as follows:
Total registered: 30.26 posts per member
Current Registered: 67.24 posts per member
Active Registered: 116.51 posts per member
Oldest Post: 09-30-2001 

Now, compare to MT:
We have had a total of 2,360 signups to date.
We currently have 1,788 registered members.
We have 1,173 members who have made at least 1 post.
Oldest Post:  08-29-2001  

We've currently got 152,305 posts online.
That averages out as follows:
Total registered: 64.54 posts per member
Current Registered: 85.18 posts per member
Active Registered: 129.84 posts per member

Whats it all mean?
Simple.  We may not get hundreds of new members a month, but a larger number of those who do sign up stay and get involved than on other boards.


MT's goal is to be the fun place.  I'm glad to hear we're doing it.   Thank you!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 5, 2003)

MT is a good place to be on the 'net vs. other places where I shouldn't be.  Thanks for all of your hard work guys.:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Either way, I belong to three of the boards listed - here, e-budo, and martial planet - and not to take anything away from the other boards, but they just don't compare.  We have more varied posts, and dare I say we have more fun too! *



Different boards have different goals. E-Budo is great and I visit there often--but its focus is different from ours.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Different boards have different goals. E-Budo is great and I visit there often--but its focus is different from ours.
> 
> -Arnisador
> -MT Admin- *



I'm beginning to wonder if you have more than 24 hrs. in your day? :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm beginning to wonder if you have more than 24 hrs. in your day? *



I'm constantly tied to this machine!


----------

